# Reccomend me something along the lines of 1984 or Brave New World



## telecaster90 (May 21, 2006)

Besides Animal Farm, that's at the top of the list to read next. 

GO!


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2006)

Anthem by Ayn Rand.


----------



## Makelele (May 21, 2006)

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Nik (May 21, 2006)

Makelele said:


> Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury.



+1

There's a good chance you've already read it, but if you haven't...


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 21, 2006)

+1 again. Classic book.


----------



## rogue (May 21, 2006)

state of fear, ggrrr who was it by?


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2006)

Michael Crichton


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 3, 2008)

On edge here... but if you're interested in British history... The historical biography of infamous politician, Oswald Moseley. That $&#37;^ is real and it's way scarier!

Try some YouTube politics... Recount, Loose Change, Press for truth... Nikola Tesla leads of to some entertaining threads... Nazi UFO's!!! Quality entertainment! And good for song writing, too.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 3, 2008)

Aldous Huxley's Ape and Essence.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 3, 2008)

+2 for Anthem, although We The Brave, another Ayn Rand novel, is far better IMO.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 3, 2008)

If you like the odd sexual tension of 1984, Bernard Schlink's(spelling?) The Reader is another great, GREAT book. Not futuristic at all, but rather post-WWII in Germany. 

It's actually been created into a film, which comes out later this month.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Dec 4, 2008)

read the original v for vendetta graphic novel


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 5, 2008)

If you want a good read along those lines, just start reading the news and draw parrallels


----------



## JBroll (Dec 6, 2008)

Make connections with A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess. Book first, then the film if you really want to - it's more about individual sense and morality as screwed up by the state than the state threatened by individual sense and morality, but it's still in a similar vein.

Jeff


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 6, 2008)

The OP plus first reply = Everything my teacher told me to read in my first week of homeschooling
:wow:

Idk I just like random coincidences... I only just started homeschooling 2 or 3 months ago.
Not much of a reader myself but for now I'm starting slow, reading Of Mice and Men.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 6, 2008)

The only Huxley I've read was 'A Handmaid's Tale' which is fairly distopian. A Clockwork Orange is a definite recommendation, if only to enjoy how it's written.

Going off at a slight tangent, Catch 22 is always a good book to throw in to the ring if you haven't read it already.


----------



## Elysian (Dec 6, 2008)

hairychris said:


> The only Huxley I've read was 'A Handmaid's Tale' which is fairly distopian. A Clockwork Orange is a definite recommendation, if only to enjoy how it's written.
> 
> Going off at a slight tangent, Catch 22 is always a good book to throw in to the ring if you haven't read it already.



you really need to read Brave New World, its pretty incredible, one of my favorite books ever.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 6, 2008)

A Handmaid's Tale was Margaret Atwood.

Jeff


----------



## hairychris (Dec 7, 2008)

JBroll said:


> A Handmaid's Tale was Margaret Atwood.
> 
> Jeff



Crap.



Haha!

It was a long time ago when I read it (20ish years) & my memory ain't what it was.

Still, even though it isn't Huxley it's worth reading...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2008)

Elysian said:


> you really need to read Brave New World, its pretty incredible, one of my favorite books ever.


 
+100


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 7, 2008)

Lord of the Flies!


----------



## Elysian (Dec 7, 2008)

i actually read brave new world senior year, and wrote my senior paper on it... aced my senior paper, was the only one in my class that did


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2008)

Its a great book. I did 1984 in year 9, and had to do a critical analysis of the book, and that was great 

I actually steered clear of 'books' when i did literary theory :s wrote all my papers (except for one) on movies and television... 

Try looking at some older books, they tend to have some really interesting and really subtle things insinuated into them. Hell, even _"Rebecca"_ by Daphne Du Maurier, or _"Dragonwyck"_ by Anya Seton. They're both pretty disturbing reads, but they are a lot more subtle than something like 1984 (pretty obvious what exactly its about... ) and they're both really well written. They can be a bit daunting mind you, 'classic' writers are pretty intense with how they wrote...

So yeah, my recommendations:
_- Dragonwyck; Anya Seton
- Rebecca; Daphne Du Maurier
- The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde - Robert Louis Stevenson
- Slaughterhouse 5 - Kurt Vonnegut
- The Catcher In The Rye - J. D. Salinger

_There you go


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm.. i just re read the list, a couple of those (slaughterhouse 5 and the catcher in the rye to an extent) are really similar to 1984 etc.. (society gone fucking insane), the rest are more personal struggles. Sorry, didnt really stick to the theme there


----------



## Drew (Dec 10, 2008)

telecaster90 said:


> Besides Animal Farm, that's at the top of the list to read next.
> 
> GO!



Hmm. 

Definitely read Catch-22, that was probably my favorite book when I graduated from high school. 

Let me second Slaughterhouse-5, too, and pretty much any of Vonnegut's better known works (The Sirens of Titan and Cat's Cradle would be great starting points). 

Also, I had to dig around Amazon.com to find out who wrote this, but I found a copy of Taylor Caldwell's "Devil's Advocate" in my parents' bookcase years ago, and remember finding it pretty interesting. The idea is a revolutionary group helps overthrow a government by being TOO good at cracking down on opposition, and eventually the public rises up and overthrows them. I haven't read it in years, but it did hold my interest at like 18. What concerns me though is all the Amazon.com reviewers praise it for it's condemnation of "liberals like Clinton."  I sort of missed that at the time.

Also worth a look - this is a longshot, but if it's the distopianism that appeals to you about those two, a good translation of Fyodor Doestoyevsky's "Crime and Punishment" will give you a lot of that, in a setting that just happens to be a real place (pre-Soviet Russia). Also, Albert Camus's The Fall is sheer genius - it's that distopian vision, distilled down to a single man. I reread it every 8-12 months.


----------

